# Silicone Tire Snading And Truing



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Of course we've all trued or tires on sand paper for a smoother ride . I have some tires I want to remove some serious stock from and am getting nowhere fast .

I have standard T-Jet tires that I want to remove .045'' from and some silicone T-Jet Indy tires I want to remove .060'' from .

Short of using a tire lathe which I don't have , what is a good and fast way to removing this material . I've been sanding for a long time to only gain .003'' . 

Thx 
Gonzo


----------



## joegri (Feb 13, 2008)

i thought i read somewhere that ya gotta use a sharpening stone .


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

You could chock-up a true running hub and axle combo in a dremel. Grind them down that way on some nice flat sand paper. Have a size gauge or micrometer on hand to measure/check as you go along. Start with lower speed to find out how fast you can go without tearing them. Starting on too high a speed may cause chunking on some tire compounds.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I used a tire mandrel, and a heavy Emory board, worked really well.


----------



## desototjets (Apr 25, 2008)

For the rubber tires use two dremel's. One for the tire and one for a sanding wheel so you don't create an out of round condition. I'm not sure you can take that much off the silli's.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Go here and watch the moobie in post #80 - http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3549018#post3549018


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

I've done them by chucking a fine tooth grinding stone in my drillpress,and putting an axle and tire into my dremel,gives you the 2 spinning entities needed as somebody else has already mentioned by using 2 dremels.
I've always wondered if a Drill Doctor drill bit sharpener and a dremel could somehow be modified/ utilized as a cheap tire truer,just haven't got around to trying it yet


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Good moobie, PP. Thanks for posting it. -Rolls


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hornet , you've given me an idea as to making a tire lathe out of my drill press .

Thank you .
Gonzo


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Should i duck:wave::wave:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

There's no need to to duck but be shure to wear your safety glasses . 

Gonzo


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks partspig! great video


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Gonzo,if you got one of the cheap Drill Doctors,take a look at it too.
I got one of the little guys ,and it looks like it could be another option,pop the clean out cover off,and i think a Dremel and tire would fit past the cover,they look to have a nice stone for tire grinding.
A fine sandpaper roll would also work in a press too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Rolls said:


> Good moobie, PP. Thanks for posting it. -Rolls


*Agreed!!* Thanks, PartsPig. :thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hornet ,

What is a drill doctor ?

Thx , Gonzo


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

They're used to sharpen drill bits,i got a cheap little guy,that set me back 50 bucks Canuck on sale at Canadian Tire,so i'm gonna guess they would be a bit cheaper south of the border.
The little gadget comes in handy,i'm always dulling bits,and it's saved me a pile of money on new ones,i never could sharpen a bit worth crap by hand,must have something to do with being a southpaw,so i really like my little drill doctor:wave:

Dug up their web addy off the back of their instructional DVD for you.

www.DrillDoctor.com

I got their little 350X version.
Rick


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm , on my last little shop cleaning tizzy I threw one away . How did I know you was going to tell me that's what it was . dcfhhffejvchfwejkcfekwjcee;ljhfejvclkef !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gonzo


----------

